# Umsätze der Bank auslesen



## Armin Schulz (22. Jul 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hierzu leider nichts gefunden - vielleicht auch falsch gesucht!

Ich würde gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben, welches Kontoumsätze meines Girokontos einliest bzw. updatet.

Hat da jemand einen Ansatz dazu, bzw. wo man sich da rein lesen kann.
Grundsätzlich geht es mir darum eine Verbindung zur Schnittstelle zu haben.

Danke und viele Grüße
Armin


----------



## TM69 (22. Jul 2020)

Armin Schulz hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hierzu leider nichts gefunden - vielleicht auch falsch gesucht!
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht ganz was das mit Datenbank zu tun haben soll? Es ist doch eher eine Frage des WebServices also würde es doch viel besser unter XML und Co passen. Ich selber habe mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt. Aber auf Github gibts doch ein paar interssante Projekte hierzu.
z.B.








						Open Bank Project
					

Enabling greater financial transparency and innovation around banks! - Open Bank Project




					github.com


----------



## Armin Schulz (22. Jul 2020)

Danke ich schau mal da rein...


----------



## LimDul (22. Jul 2020)

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch das hier: https://github.com/hbci4j/hbci4java


----------



## TM69 (23. Jul 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten gibt es auch noch das hier: https://github.com/hbci4j/hbci4java


Stimmt, ist das Standard Übertragungsprotokoll. Erinnere mich noch düster aus der CCC Zeit. Hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## insert2020 (23. Jul 2020)

Geht es darum, CSV Dateien einzulesen - oder um den Auto Login bei deiner Bank? Ersteres ist recht easy und Zweiteres wird wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein.


----------



## JAVAKEK (23. Jul 2020)

Die Ghetto Methode des automatisierten Login über Selenium und den Screen parsen ist Geschichte.
Stichwort PSD2:

"Wichtiger Hinweis: Die EU-Richtlinie PSD2 verpflichtet Sparkassen und Banken dazu, eine sichere Schnittstelle für Services einzurichten, die auf Ihre Konten und Daten zugreifen möchten. Dieser Zugriff kommt allerdings nur zustande, wenn Sie dem vorher zugestimmt haben."
Neue Richtlinie zum EU-Zahlungsverkehr


----------



## Thallius (23. Jul 2020)

AG10 hat gesagt.:


> Die Ghetto Methode des automatisierten Login über Selenium und den Screen parsen ist Geschichte.
> Stichwort PSD2:
> 
> "Wichtiger Hinweis: Die EU-Richtlinie PSD2 verpflichtet Sparkassen und Banken dazu, eine sichere Schnittstelle für Services einzurichten, die auf Ihre Konten und Daten zugreifen möchten. Dieser Zugriff kommt allerdings nur zustande, wenn Sie dem vorher zugestimmt haben."
> Neue Richtlinie zum EU-Zahlungsverkehr



Naja es wird ja nur verpflichtet das die Schnittstelle sicher ist SO ES DENN EINE GIBT. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur irgendeine Bank eine API für Privatkunden zur Verfügung stellen wird. 

Gruß

Claus


----------

